# Concert Photography by Neurotica



## Neurotica

Hello guys,
I'm into concert shooting (mostly metal) and I'd like to share some of my stuff with you 

*Obituary*







*Galyak*






*Gojira*






*
Gorgoroth*






*Khors*






*Of Celestial*






*
x1000m*


----------



## Derrel

Some of the best concert pics I have seen this entire month! NIce shooting!!


----------



## Neurotica

Thank you very much, Derrel!


----------



## shufti

Excellent. Well done!


----------



## bigboi3

Love each one.  I love the emotions that you captured.


----------



## NayLoMo6C

pic of Khors is my fave, the lighting and angle is perfect


----------



## imagemaker46

This is a great set of images. Excellent job with all the angles and solid use of the light.


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Very well done. The b&w one almost looks like a studio shot. Superb work.


----------



## e.rose

Fan-freakin-tastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Davor

Wow! these are awesome, you seemed to have captured the mood perfectly in those concerts.


----------



## Neurotica

Thanks a lot, guys! I appreciate your words!


----------



## Davor

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of gear was used in these shots?


----------



## Neurotica

Davor said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of gear was used in these shots?


 It's Canon:
- 5D
- 70-200/2.8 IS
- 16-35/2.8 (the Khors one)
no flash


----------



## Drake

Derrel said:


> Some of the best concert pics I have seen this entire month! NIce shooting!!


Agreed. Great shots :thumbup:


----------



## Neurotica

*Khors
*





*T.H.D.*





*
Dying Fetus*






*Vader*





*Hail**!*






*Balance Interruption*





*
Crusher*






*Mnemic*






*BLEED
*





*BLEED*





*
Jeremy Colson*






*Hate*


----------



## fokker

It seems metal concerts are very photogenic! Awesome photos, not much more to add really.


----------



## Neurotica

Thank you very much!

another portion 

Bleed 







Cradle Of Filth






Mandragora Scream






Flying






Bleed


----------



## mjbine

These are really sweet!


----------



## NayLoMo6C

Neurotica said:


>


 
this is win.


----------



## Neurotica

Thanks  This photo was chosen as DD on Deviantart


----------



## AMW

Wow! Some fantastic stuff. Some of the better I've seen.


----------



## e.rose

Awesome job, again! :thumbup:


----------



## amandalee

These are soooooo good! What are you using for these and what is the setting for the ones with the colored lights in the dark? I have so much trouble with clarity at concerts!


----------



## Stutterfly

Nice. I really like the_ Crusher _and _Hate_ shots. 

Not sure where the focus lies in the _Hail!_ one?


----------



## JBArts

Incredible shots! Very interesting! Another wonderful captured concert events! Very very good! especially the last photo, it's near perfect!


----------



## Rekd

Nothing to add here. Some of the best I've seen. I was scrolling down, secretly hoping to find even one meh one and, well... there are none. 

You've got great talent. These don't happen by accident.


----------



## Zimpyk

Neurotica said:


>



Oh i love this one.


----------



## morthncds

I like these....scratch that.......I LOVE THESE!! Great stuff. I can feel the emotion thru your pictures.


----------



## Neurotica

Thank you very much for the kind comments, guys. I appreciate youe attention and time.
Just back from the Sweden Rock Fest, so new portion of rock music is on its way!  



amandalee said:


> What are you using for these and what is the setting for the ones with the colored lights in the dark? I have so much trouble with clarity at concerts!


*amandalee, *as I mentioned before I use:
 Canon:
- 5D
- 70-200/2.8 IS
- 16-35/2.8 
no flash                         
Prefer Manual mode.


----------



## amandawu

Cool shots! You could make them to be an amazing slideshow and let more people enjoy it!

_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------



## amandawu

I think you have captured a lot of amazing shots, congratulations! What's more, why not collect these shots into a DVD disc and make a slideshow for your friends to share? I believe it's a good idea!
_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------



## Omofo

Great shots! All the shows I go to have terrible lighting which forces me to use a flash :-(


----------



## Tkot

Awesome shots! Out of curiosity, which of these bands would you say is best musically? I wanna check them out!


----------



## Neurotica

Hello again!
I'm back with a new set of rock'n'roll 
So here we have: Sweden, Russia, Czech Republic festivals.

Alina*


Judas Priest*







*Black Label Society*











*Crashdiet*











*Hardcore Superstar*






*Down*





















*Iced Earth*






*Buckcherry*






















*Clutch*






*Meshuggah*

























*
As I Lay Dying

*













*The Cult*






*Black Veil Brides*


----------



## RockStarVixen

Absolutely fantastic!!!!!  Concert photography is my favorite, especially METAL!  You have a great eye, these are some of the best I have ever seen!  Truly inspiring!  I am new to the forum and will be sure to add some of mine to the gallery.


----------



## joealcantar

Great shots, love the work , keep it up. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS

Epic shots. Love the ones of As I Lay Dying, one of my fav metal bands.


----------



## Neurotica

Thank you very much, guys!!! Happy to know you enjoy the photos 



Tkot said:


> Awesome shots! Out of curiosity, which of these  bands would you say is best musically? I wanna check them out!


Hmmmm.... I love Meshuggah, Gojira, Obituary... But those ones are pretty heavy, so don't blame me if there's anything......


----------



## edddial

Awesome photos!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

the first of one meshuggah is my favourite. the shadow shapes over his eyes are perfect.


----------



## Neurotica

edddial said:


> Awesome photos!


Thank you!



Do'Urden's Eyes said:


> the first of one meshuggah is my favourite. the shadow shapes over his eyes are perfect.


Yes, i love how he came out on that one... and I've been shown this today..................... http://img12.nnm.ru/b/e/7/0/0/be7008a4b38ddc682dfa2bebae2bed36_full.jpg Magic...


----------



## edddial

Neurotica said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of gear was used in these shots?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Canon:
> - 5D
> - 70-200/2.8 IS
> - 16-35/2.8 (the Khors one)
> no flash
Click to expand...


What about the setting on camera? If you don't mind to share, I'm interested to know since no flash is used.


----------



## Neurotica

As for the settings... It really depends on the lights, usually I shoot in the club so they are:
Manual mode
ISO: +\- 800
Exp: 100-160
Apperture: 2.8
No flash


----------



## honoryourlife

Wow!!! Great photos!!! I do concert photography as well, but holeh mackeral!!!

We use pretty much the same settings.

Do you edit any of your photos? And what is your white balance set to?

SUBBED.


----------



## fatDAD

Thanks for sharing these beautiful shots !


----------



## EIngerson

These are incredible!!! Nice work!!!!


----------



## jcamp1991

i'd like to hear some of the stories behind these photos.  are you getting to paid to take these shots?  back stage passes? do you get to talk to the musicians?


----------



## Neurotica

jcamp1991 said:


> i'd like to hear some of the stories





> are you getting to paid to take these shots?


Depends.
- for some of them I get paid
- for other - press accreditation (free entry)



> back stage passes?


Yes. But not always.



> do you get to talk to the musicians?


In 90% of times - yes.


----------



## Neurotica

New portion 

*Blackmail*







*Exodus*











*KYPCK*
















*The Dillinger Escape Plan*











*Katatonia*











*Decapitated*











*Morbid Angel*


----------



## Neurotica

*Alcest*






*Blood Red Throne*






*Lizzy Borden*











*Suffocation*






*Exodus*






*Anaal Nathrakh*






*Benediction*


----------



## Neurotica

*Vulture Industries*

















*
Lizzy Borden*







*Forgotten Tomb*






Anaal Nathrakh





















*Meshuggah 12/2012*






http://neurotica-photo.com/
http://www.facebook.com/NeuroticaPhotography
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neurotica9/
http://spinalmesh.deviantart.com/
http://500px.com/Neurotica


----------



## runnah

It's like you photographed the contents of my ipod!*


*except for BVB and Buckcherry. 


Too many to comment on, but I would have to look hard for one I didn't like.


----------



## Neurotica

I don't get the refference to your ipod, sorry.


----------



## tirediron

I think he means that you photograph the types of music & artists he listens too.  Great work difficult surroundings.  Glad it was you and not me though!


----------



## leeroix

how do you get access like this? i know you need a press pass but who do you contact for the credentials?


----------



## TimothyPeacock

Fantastic timing and exposures!

Awesome work


----------



## otto

Excellent pictures.


----------



## runnah

Neurotica said:


> I don't get the refference to your ipod, sorry.



A large percentage of these photos are of artists I have on my ipod.


----------



## Neurotica

Ah, sorry, read "content" as a "concert" , - pro deformacy, haha...

Thank you for the kind words, guys!


----------



## DannyLewis

Awesome stuff man.....see more next time? Lizzy Borden fire shot really rocks


----------



## Mully

You truly excel at this ...great shots ....keep shooting I love these images


----------



## Neurotica

*DannyLewis*

Well, I'm not too much of a man, but still - thank you! Of course there will be more! 

*Mully* 

I will! Thanks a lot!


----------



## DannyLewis

love the motion blur in crashdiet you hit it there


----------



## DannyLewis

SOrry bpout the man thing it was something I picked up in the 70s


Neurotica said:


> *DannyLewis*
> 
> Well, I'm not too much of a man, but still - thank you! Of course there will be more!
> 
> *Mully*
> 
> I will! Thanks a lot!


----------



## lizzys

Incredible shots... I shoot shows around my area, mostly rock, so I appreciate this thread even more. I think you've got more skill than I, though!


----------



## Sarmad

All photos are wonderful, Stunning!
Countless Pros but no Cons!


----------



## Neurotica

Thanks a lot for all the kind comments, guys. I appreciate your support!

Moarrr:

Decapitated 12/2012





















































*M E S H U G G A H*


----------



## tenthumbs

Wow.  These are incredible. Please post more!


----------



## gregtallica

These are so awesome. This is what _I_ want to do! You have some nice chops.

What's it like seeing those shows from the photo pit? I'm usually on the other side of the fence. Do you get to really watch the bands while you're shooting or are you too focused on getting shots?


----------



## CallibCarver

These are awesome, concerts are a pain to photograph because of lighting, but you've got a good eye for it.


----------



## TATTRAT

Damn, just amazing. Good stuff, keep up the great work!


----------



## imagemaker46

These look like they were all shot in a failry large venue.


----------



## Chad

I like shooting concerts as well. These are well done!


----------



## JOSHardson

I don't know how you get such crisp shots at f2.8. You obviously have much better timing than I. Great stuff.


----------



## michael9000000

Neurotica said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm into concert shooting (mostly metal) and I'd like to share some of my stuff with you
> 
> Obituary
> 
> Galyak
> 
> Gojira
> 
> 
> Gorgoroth
> 
> Khors
> 
> Of Celestial
> 
> 
> x1000m



Your work is awesome!


----------



## Neurotica

gregtallica said:


> These are so awesome. This is what _I_ want to do! You have some nice chops.
> 
> What's it like seeing those shows from the photo pit? I'm usually on the other side of the fence. Do you get to really watch the bands while you're shooting or are you too focused on getting shots?


Depends if I like the band or not. I try to get both - pleasure out of shooting and out of seeing the band, yet of course - the second one is a complicated one in this case  On the other hand - im the closest one to the stage 

Thank you for your kind comments, guys, I really appreciate your support, a lot!


----------



## leeroix

Can I ask what your setup is for most of these?


----------

